# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Solid Chief (26. November 2013)

Hi,

im Zuge der Weihnachtsaktion hab ich mir MoP gekauft um es einen Monat zu spielen und danach keine Lust mehr darauf zu haben^^

Es wäre Nett wenn mir jemand eine Rolle zukommen lässt.

Email: miszczech@freenet.de
Server: Gul'dan
Horde

Danke


----------



## Nysa Dynai (26. November 2013)

Hallo,

wenn Du mir den Namen von Deinem Char schickst, dann schicke ich Dir gleich eine Rolle der Auferstehung.

Grüße

Nysa


----------



## Solid Chief (26. November 2013)

Skybird


----------



## Nysa Dynai (26. November 2013)

Rolle ist unterwegs
Viel Spaß

wb

Nysa


----------

